# CALIFORNIA EDD: If you have trouble registering your debit EDD card online



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I just got my EDD debit card today. Was unable to register/create username online (bankofamerica.com/eddcard). The site threw a "the security infomation is wrong" error.

Spoke to *B of A *dedicated EDD support (which is open 7 days a week!). This has been a known problem all week. Suggestions were to try at another time, or call the web support team (844.511.1348).

This bug does NOT prevent you from using the card. If you call the toll free number included with the card you can still activate the card by phone. Registering online simply let's you do extra stuff like check your balance, transfer funds to another account, etc.

I can attest to the fact that the card does activate ok even with this bug because I was able to go to hookersandblow.com and spend my entire $3600 allotment on greatly needed medicine for my grandmother.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> This has been a known problem all week


oh, much longer than that. Like over a month. I had same exact issue; I worked around it by having the app. There i was able to logon and access my info. Still annoys me i have to call to do an ACH, tho, to transfer to an account I prefer to use vs a new debit card like I needed a new hole in my head.....


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I worked around it by having the app. There i was able to logon and access my info.


So let's be clear here. Downloading the generic B of A app allowed you to create a user name and password, and from there log in?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> So let's be clear here. Downloading the generic B of A app allowed you to create a user name and password, and from there log in?


Yup, was no go on the web. installed app; created user name/pw and presto, bingo I was in. Haven't tried web since then, but I guess I should try to see if they allow account transfers via the web interface. App certainly does not.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Ha. The only reason I need to login is to initiate an ACH transfer.

We must try not to look a gift horse in the mouth, but the other states apparently allowed recipients to supply checking account and routing info for a direct deposit. I can live with the debit card but it pains me to see how much [more] needless money is being spent on these relief programs. Really a shame.

@SHalester were you able to come with an account number and routing number by using the app? If so I can just add the EDD account to the credit card payment options I wish to pay down.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> The only reason I need to login is to initiate an ACH transfer.


Ha. I just went through the online registration and it worked, even tho I already did that dance via the app a month ago. Just checked the app and that access wasn/t broken either. Was able to setup a recurring transfer and a one-time to deal with the balance already there. Plus there is a bug, it shows me balance of a deposit that doesn't happen until Monday (or sunday AM).

And keep in mind online I had to go through the entire 'i need a username) process even tho I had one already. Odd. But it works and now every deposit will be swept to the account I really would like the deposits to go.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> So let's be clear here. Downloading the generic B of A app allowed you to create a user name and password, and from there log in?


I downloaded the Bof A EDD card app and got the email to activate. I'll just wait for the card to arrive then activate the card. I haven't created an username yet


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Yeah, you need to download the PREPAID B of A EDD app. Not the general one. The card we have is equivalent to a prepaid debit card.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

.....plus you need the physical card to activate as well.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I tried again and got registered this time. It's a nice feeling to get that money transferred out of that account.


----------



## Card Master (12 mo ago)

I did not face any issue for the edd card activation as I called their helpline number.... You can follow the steps as mentioned here EDD Card activation


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Timely comment.


----------

